# WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

I have tried and failed for over a year now to fix this problem on my own, I get the blue screen of death on a daily biases every single day. Nothing I have tried has given me a solution, I have tried recommendations with the cmd prompt, memory tests, faulty ram checks, stress tests, anything and everything i could find that could lead me to a solution or an answer. It happens when im gaming normally but happens when im just in chrome about 5% of the time. Its also not consistent to every game of similar games. I can perfectly run warzone or GTAV at 60fps with no crashing but games like subnautica or eu4 crash almost instantly. A simple game like TABS cant last more than 15 minutes. My specs are:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20200110191834.000000-240
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 13, CPU Count: 16
Total Physical RAM: 24 GB
Graphics Card: Radeon RX 580 Series
Hard Drives: C: 930 GB (440 GB Free); D: 465 GB (465 GB Free); E: 930 GB (930 GB Free);
Motherboard: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MPG Z390 GAMING PRO CARBON AC (MS-7B17), ver 1.0, s/n J416311579
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n Default string
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

If anybody has anymore Ideas or can help me in finding a solution in any way, It would be appreciated beyond belief. Thank you. (The error code I recieve is WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR) And call me Max.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Normally, but not always, caused by a hardware error
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...er/bug-check-0x124---whea-uncorrectable-error

2. however without a dump file, that is really as far as we can go
Therefore please so Windows from C drive
open the Windows directory
scroll to Mini Dumps
open that
if there is a dump file
right click hold mouse on send to
choose compressed file on desktop
then on reply please attach - using the attach file button on the reply panel

3. Also type in search on taskbar
msinfo
when that appears above, as system information, right click and click run as admin
when it loads and has completed, click File tab
click export
it will save a txt file to the desktop
please attach that using the same method.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. Normally, but not always, caused by a hardware error
> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...er/bug-check-0x124---whea-uncorrectable-error
> 
> 2. however without a dump file, that is really as far as we can go
> ...


I cannot access the dump file it says "file not found or no read permission"


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
When you next reply please type in box that appears after my post, rather than clicking reply on my last post, as you can see that quotes all that I have posted back to me.
Thanks

Re the dump file 
do you have a MiniDump folder and when you open it are there dump files in it please


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Yes there are dump files in it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go to the dump file, the latest on the list
DO not left click on it
RIGHT click and hold mouse on the entry send to
NOW do you get on the context menu
send to compressed file on desktop
If so left click that

please explain in detail what happens then or at any part of those stages..


NOTE I think you are sat with the site open but are NOT seeing my post because you have not refreshed the screen.
Wondered if that helps you, as I do not think you realise that I have posted. Cheers


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Problem122
1. Hi 
I have waited for your reply to my post6 and have seen you on the topic, but I do not think as I have said on post 6, on the note - that you are seeing my reply, because unless you refresh the screen, or have closed the browser window and then reopened on the site, my last post will not be visible.

2. I have spent sometime reading your system information report.
As you may be aware, you have - NUMEROUS errors, reported - too many application hangs, that is when there is a problem opening an app etc, to count and problems recorded from January - to date.

3. Part of your problems, and I cannot say at this stage, that there are NOT other problems, are that for some reason, the OS has been installed in LEGACY BIOS mode. 
Rather than in UEFI mode.
Parts of your system, will NEVER work correctly with the Windows 10 Home so installed
From your system report


> BIOS Mode Legacy
> BaseBoard Manufacturer Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.
> BaseBoard Product MPG Z390 GAMING PRO CARBON AC (MS-7B17)


It appears that the OS was last installed on 


Problem122 said:


> Installed 20200110


01 January - this year - 
That would coincide with the error reports on the logs.

4. IT MAYBE that the only answer will be to clean install, I cannot say at this present time. However it is something you should bear in mind please.

5. You have installed software from 
https://www.iolo.com/resources/articles/give-your-pc-a-complete-tune-up-with-pc-totalcare/

Not necessarily that particular aspect of the Iolo, but from your logs -


> Start Menu\Programs\iolo Public:Start Menu\Programs\iolo Public
> Start Menu\Programs\iolo\System Checkup Public:Start Menu\Programs\iolo\System Checkup Public


6. I do not single out that particular software, but any such software is NOT needed on 10 and indeed its use - often results in problems.
10 is excellent at managing its own system. Many third party apps, that purport to do so, sooner or later, result in problems.

7. As a starting point, and it is only I regret to say, a starting point you should go Settings, on right of taskbar, the rectangle - then all settings, on window that opens - apps.
then scroll list on main window and uninstall ALL Iolo entries.
Follow instructions to, restart, either by clicking restart on message please.

8. I am signing off now I am in UK
It is 0117 hrs
I expect to be back about 1800 hrs

9. As I said you may NOT recover from this without a clean install in UEFI mode.
However we are not at that stage yet.
I recommend to you, that you bear with me until I return about 1800 and then if you wish and it is convenient to you, I will stay with for sometime on your topic - on that session, and as on my notes at the bottom of this post



> I promise to stay with your topic, as long as is necessary in my attempts to solve your problem.


if you wish that is how we will work.

10. Finally I ask that you do not make any changes other than as above with the uninstall, until we continue, on my return.
The reason is that, if you change anything else, the system report, will cease to have relevance.
One way or the other, the final option being the clean install, I think I can say that we will sort this out.

Regards
macboatmaster


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

When I go to the entry send to, I click on compressed folder desktop and it tells me "file not found or no read permission " I did this with winrar so I do not know if that will work but you can try. If not I will try again.

A clean reinstall is something I have no problem doing and I have uninstalled the iolo application, it was "system checkup"

Thank you for all of your help and future help. I will do the best I can to follow any instructions given.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi
Please see my screenshot - I think what you have done is create shortcut on desktop
as against on send to selecting - compressed file, and then it reports cannot create here, do you wish to place on desktop








So it appears that you may have clicked on the item indicated by the UP red arrow, as the file you sent is a shortcut and being a shortcut to your file, it cannot be used by me
You want the left facing arrow - compressed zipped folder and then you should get the message - as above my screenshot, so you click YES to place on desktop and then attach that.

I will as I said be backonline to you at approx 1800hrs.

Could you please have a look at the situation above and see if that gets me a dump file.
Please then go to the post below


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You have the following apps and items loading and running on startup. Each time you start the computer, it loads all of these and has them running, ready for you to simply open.
*[Startup Programs]

Program Command User Name Location
OneDriveSetup* c:\windows\syswow64\onedrivesetup.exe /thfirstsetup
NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE HKU\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*OneDriveSetup* c:\windows\syswow64\onedrivesetup.exe /thfirstsetup
NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE HKU\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*nationhood* nationhood.lnk DESKTOP-JT4J4OS\josed Startup

*nationhood*nationhood nationhoodnationhood.lnk DESKTOP-JT4J4OS\josed Startup

*OneDrive* "c:\users\josed\appdata\local\microsoft\onedrive\onedrive.exe" /background DESKTOP-JT4J4OS\josed HKU\S-1-5-21-631358335-2624005425-128657370-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*Steam *"c:\program files (x86)\steam\steam.exe" -silent DESKTOP-JT4J4OS\josed HKU\S-1-5-21-631358335-2624005425-128657370-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*Discord* c:\users\josed\appdata\local\discord\app-0.0.306\discord.exe DESKTOP-JT4J4OS\josed HKU\S-1-5-21-631358335-2624005425-128657370-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*EpicGamesLauncher* "c:\program files (x86)\epic games\launcher\portal\binaries\win64\epicgameslauncher.exe" -silent DESKTOP-JT4J4OS\josed HKU\S-1-5-21-631358335-2624005425-128657370-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*Debrief* "c:\program files (x86)\codifies\livin.exe" beoabewbeoabewbeoabewbeoabe.beoabeabeoabewbeoaberbeoabe.beoabepbeoabewbeoabe/beoabea2m0m2m0m0beoabekv1kv3a0ambeoabeasp1beze5pbeoabelpshc2aqnsbeoabegek DESKTOP-JT4J4OS\josed HKU\S-1-5-21-631358335-2624005425-128657370-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*Malta* "c:\program files (x86)\corleone\rerecorded.exe" beoabewbeoabewbeoabewbeoabe.beoabeabeoabewbeoaberbeoabe.beoabepbeoabewbeoabe/beoabea2m0m2m0m0beoabekv1kv3a0ambeoabeasp1beze5pbeoabelpshc2aqnsbeoabegek DESKTOP-JT4J4OS\josed HKU\S-1-5-21-631358335-2624005425-128657370-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*Pilgrim* "c:\program files (x86)\sheet\livin.exe" beoabewbeoabewbeoabewbeoabe.beoabeabeoabewbeoaberbeoabe.beoabepbeoabewbeoabe/beoabea2m0m2m0m0beoabekv1kv3a0ambeoabeasp1beze5pbeoabelpshc2aqnsbeoabegek DESKTOP-JT4J4OS\josed HKU\S-1-5-21-631358335-2624005425-128657370-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*Debased* "c:\program files (x86)\codifies\livin.exe" beoabewbeoabewbeoabewbeoabe.beoabeabeoabewbeoaberbeoabe.beoabepbeoabewbeoabe/beoabea2m0m2m0m0beoabekv1kv3a0ambeoabeasp1beze5pbeoabelpshc2aqnsbeoabegek DESKTOP-JT4J4OS\josed HKU\S-1-5-21-631358335-2624005425-128657370-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*Magnuson* "c:\program files (x86)\corleone\rerecorded.exe" beoabewbeoabewbeoabewbeoabe.beoabeabeoabewbeoaberbeoabe.beoabepbeoabewbeoabe/beoabea2m0m2m0m0beoabekv1kv3a0ambeoabeasp1beze5pbeoabelpshc2aqnsbeoabegek DESKTOP-JT4J4OS\josed HKU\S-1-5-21-631358335-2624005425-128657370-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*Schismatic* "c:\program files (x86)\sheet\livin.exe" beoabewbeoabewbeoabewbeoabe.beoabeabeoabewbeoaberbeoabe.beoabepbeoabewbeoabe/beoabea2m0m2m0m0beoabekv1kv3a0ambeoabeasp1beze5pbeoabelpshc2aqnsbeoabegek DESKTOP-JT4J4OS\josed HKU\S-1-5-21-631358335-2624005425-128657370-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*mec *"c:\program files (x86)\proboscis\mec.exe" beoabewbeoabewbeoabewbeoabe.beoabeabeoabewbeoaberbeoabe.beoabepbeoabewbeoabe/beoabea2m0m2m0m0beoabekv1kv3a0ambeoabeasp1beze5pbeoabelpshc2aqnsbeoabegek DESKTOP-JT4J4OS\josed HKU\S-1-5-21-631358335-2624005425-128657370-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*series *"c:\program files (x86)\codifies\livin.exe" beoabewbeoabewbeoabewbeoabe.beoabeabeoabewbeoaberbeoabe.beoabepbeoabewbeoabe/beoabea2m0m2m0m0beoabekv1kv3a0ambeoabeasp1beze5pbeoabelpshc2aqnsbeoabegek DESKTOP-JT4J4OS\josed HKU\S-1-5-21-631358335-2624005425-128657370-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*SecurityHealth* %windir%\system32\securityhealthsystray.exe Public HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*Embarass *"c:\program files (x86)\codifies\livin.exe" beoabewbeoabewbeoabewbeoabe.beoabeabeoabewbeoaberbeoabe.beoabepbeoabewbeoabe/beoabea2m0m2m0m0beoabekv1kv3a0ambeoabeasp1beze5pbeoabelpshc2aqnsbeoabegek Public HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*Shipowner* "c:\program files (x86)\corleone\rerecorded.exe" beoabewbeoabewbeoabewbeoabe.beoabeabeoabewbeoaberbeoabe.beoabepbeoabewbeoabe/beoabea2m0m2m0m0beoabekv1kv3a0ambeoabeasp1beze5pbeoabelpshc2aqnsbeoabegek Public HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*Dramamine* "c:\program files (x86)\sheet\livin.exe" beoabewbeoabewbeoabewbeoabe.beoabeabeoabewbeoaberbeoabe.beoabepbeoabewbeoabe/beoabea2m0m2m0m0beoabekv1kv3a0ambeoabeasp1beze5pbeoabelpshc2aqnsbeoabegek Public HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*RtkAudUService *"c:\windows\system32\rtkauduservice64.exe" -background Public HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

=================================================================

I know of course what OneDrive, Steam, Discord, EpicGamesLauncher., SecurityHealth and RtkAudio Service are.
Of those the only one you need running at StartUp is SecurityHealth
All of the others, of those listed in this paragraph CAN be disabled at StartUp.
The OneDrive item in RED may be left enabled on startup so that files are synced to OneDrive automatically.

There are FAR too many items running at startup. Discord, EpicGamesLaucher etc., can be started as you need them.
The system will start FASTER.

THE main aspect of this post is the OTHER items listed, do you know please what they are, I do not recognise any of them
If they mean something to you, that is OK, if NOT we may need to adopt a different approach, before we proceed with analysis and repair.

*Note please*
I am signing off now for evening meal, I will be back about 1945hrs


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

1. I am clicking on what the left arrow points too, compressed zipped folder, however once I click yes it tells me "file not found or no read permission" then it says to click ok and then nothing happens. It does not make the file.

2. I do not recall downloading any of the other software that is on the list other than what you have mentioned. They are not of importance to me as I strictly use this PC for gaming purposes only.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

This is what happens


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. OK cheers
2. I can get them another way, but that is quite involved for you.
3. Before we proceed along that route
go back to that Mini Dump folder
right click the file that has the latest time and date
click copy
minimize the window
right click the desktop
click paste
Is the file now there please

4. On your screenshot on the lower right of the window you have 21 Notifications shown
that is the FAR RIGHT rectangle on the notifications area
What are they all please


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Yes its there


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
Now zip it and attach it please
and then whilst I look at that please deal with the below.

4. On your screenshot on the lower right of the window you have 21 Notifications shown
that is the FAR RIGHT rectangle on the notifications area
What are they all please


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Would you like a screen shot of the notifications, or a list?


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

The notifications are all unauthorized changes blocked


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No, just tell me please if there is anything of - warnings, or messages that cause you some concern


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

The only notification that worry's me is unauthorized changes blocked, those changes are not ones ive made.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I have the dump file and I will now analyse it, this will take sometime.

2. Press Ctrl, Alt and delete key
a window will open
select task manager
when that opens 
click startup tab
There you will see the list of items I mentioned in my post 10
Click the ones I have shown, as can be disabled and then click disable at the lower right.
LEAVE only Security and the ONE drive in red enabled
CLOSE the task manager window
you will be back at the desktop/

3. Close all open windows, so that you have just the desktop

4. Open settings that is click on that rectangle
then click
all settings
then click update and security
then click on left of window - windows security
then on main window click virus and threat protection
then click scan options
scroll down to Windows Defender Offline scan
click to check that circle
then click 
scan now.

5. Post the results please when the computer gets back to the desktop.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Where do I find the results? I have finished the scan and nothing has happened.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When you say you have finished it, did the computer go from the normal desktop to the offline scan please


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Yes it did


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

To see the Microsoft Defender Offline scan results:

Select *Start *, and then select *Settings * > *Update & Security * > *Windows Security * > *Virus & threat protection *.
On the Virus & threat protection screen in Windows 10, under *Current threats*, select *Scan options*, and then select *Protection history*


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

This is what shows up.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
1. I have had a look at the dump file, but need more time, the anlaysis is not a quick job, there are pages and pages of it.

2. Have you made the changes I recommended to the start items in post 20 please, so that you have ONLY two items enabled. That is on item 2 on that post.

3. I now need to look at that last result of the offline scan and the dump file
On the first examination of the dump file it appears to report a Processor issue
and as I said the crash WHEA uncorrectable error - often indicates a hardware fault
HOWEVER do not be despondent, as the dump needs further examination and the FAULT may NOT be an actual hardware fault

4. You have MSI afterburner and I think you have OC settings 
RETURN all OC settings to standard please
THIS is a temp measure to test the system.


You will have to give me an HOUR until 2330 to look at the files
Are you coming back then or do you want to leave it for tonight and start tomorrow
Please answer that and the query re the startup settings.

DO NOT worry we will sort it together.

You did well with getting that dump file to me.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Yes I only have the two items you said enabled. I have no overclocked settings, I had interest with it in the past but never went through with it so if there is software for it that is why. I didnt change anything in my bios for it either. 

Yes I will be here and feel free to take as much time as you need, I do not mind waiting at all. Thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I did not immediately appreciate that the threat protection history you posted was just a screenshot.

2. The dump shows as I said that the cause appears to be related to the processor, but it could merely be a driver issue from any driver that is being used when the crash occurs.

3. Follow this procedure please
Take your time - you are doing great

in the search bar - on the taskbar type
cmd

when it appears as command prompt in the small window that opens
right click and click run as admin
when the cmd window opens type

sfc /scannow
press the enter key
If it reports all in order that is then that test finished.

4. If it reports some errors were fixed. then close the cmd window and RESTART the computer
That is Microsoft icon left of taskbar
right click
hold on shutdown or sign out
then CLICK on restart
THIS is different to shutdown.
RESTART is a full shutdown.

5. On restart go back to cmd prompt and run 
sfc /scannow again
If it still reports some errors could not be fixed
REPEAT the last so that you have run it three times.

I do NOT need the file at this stage, simply the posted results from the cmd window on the last run
To do that right click top bar of cmd window
go to edit
click select all
go back to edit click copy
paste to reply please


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I wondered if you had seen my last post - 28


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Yes Im working on it now I was just finishing up something.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.18363.836]
(c) 2019 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc/scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Cheers - that is good.

2. Have you ever opened the case of this computer
to check for dustbuild up etc, inside the tower
Is the computer in an area able to obtain free air flow, or is it tucked inside some manner of cabinet or at the side of a desk etc where the air intakes and exhausts are partially obstructed.

I do appreciate that the system cannot be - actually two years old yet.

3. I think for tonight session it would be good if you could answer the above and if you have not checked - please do so and of course the location etc of the tower

4. Also I think this MAY help me
*



Would you like a screen shot of the notifications, or a list?

Click to expand...

*so could you attach that please

5. Also before we resume please run this
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/19792/Intel-Processor-Diagnostic-Tool

I have checked it is good to run on your CPU
https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...9900k-processor-16m-cache-up-to-5-00-ghz.html

Please download the 64bit version of the Intel tool
so that is IPDT installer
and then simply run the tool.

7. HOWEVER you do need to check that 
Over-Clocking Over-Clocking should be disabled while running Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool.
I know you said you had not OC`d, so if you are sure that is OK
but of course you do not have to use MSI afterburner
You can OC in BIOS settings.

8. I am going to sign off now
As I said - do not worry yet.
There are however some indications that this COULD be a hardware fault
HAVE YOU changed, checked, removed, installed etc any hardware, ram, CPU cooler, thermal paste etc, from buying the system, and just before this problem started.

GOODNIGHT
Are you OK for same time tomorrow. - about 1830 hrs.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Alright here is a ss of both the application you told me to run and my notifications. And yes, i am good at that time.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On the screenshot, in your last post, you will see that it says controlled folder access blocked
You will note that WHICH controlled folder is not shown on that part of the notification
Please check if such is shown when you explore the notification or click as it says on the message

Please see my screenshot








Mine is only an example and it does not mean that yours will be your user videos or images.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

There were two


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Controlled folder access
Before we address that issue, because as you can see one of your screenshots is exactly like my example and this needs further examination

Could you please answer the queries on my post 32


Macboatmaster said:


> There are however some indications that this COULD be a hardware fault
> *HAVE YOU changed, checked, removed, installed etc *any hardware, ram, CPU cooler, thermal paste etc, from buying the system, and just before this problem started.


which is of course also connected with this earlier question on the same post



Macboatmaster said:


> 2. Have you ever opened the case of this computer
> to check for dustbuild up etc, inside the tower, or as above to remove, install etc., any hardware
> Is the computer in an area able to obtain free air flow, or is it tucked inside some manner of cabinet or at the side of a desk etc where the air intakes and exhausts are partially obstructed.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Yes I have, my case is clean and I have added a processor, ram, and an SSD. The air ways arent blocked


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Problem122 said:


> and I have added a processor, ram, and an SSD.


As I asked please



> HAVE you changed, checked, removed, installed etc any hardware, ram, CPU cooler, thermal paste etc, from buying the system, *and just before this problem started. *


so was the CPU or ram, or SSD - just before the problem started


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

I added the processor around the start of the problem


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. That to me sounds very suspicious, as I mentioned sometime ago that the error on the BSOD appears to refer to the processor.
I have closed my analysis of the BSOD, but will post the relevant part of it when I get chance.
Although it passed the Intel test, this does not mean that there is not a fault.

2. May I presume that the BSOD`s continue despite the few changes we have made.

3. For this post please download
AdwCleaner
https://www.malwarebytes.com/adwcleaner/

BEFORE proceeding to actually download please read this
https://support.malwarebytes.com/hc...-Download-and-install-Malwarebytes-AdwCleaner

*On the settings to the left of the AdwCleaner window when you have installed it*
Disable all except cloud database
and Cleaning Options, always ask for confirmation before reboot.
https://support.malwarebytes.com/hc/en-us/articles/360038520134

The click scan
allow it to clean
and follow instuctions.
IF the option is offered after it has scanned and cleaned -
To run basic repair
CLICK to SKIP basic repair.

Post please when you have run it.
Click on any one to open the text file and view details of the event.
https://support.malwarebytes.com/hc/en-us/articles/360039021593-Malwarebytes-AdwCleaner-Log-Files

attaching by copy and paste he results of the scan and clean logs.
If you double click the log entry, it will open in notepad, you may then either save the notepad to your desktop and attach, as the text attachment OR by selecting all and copy and pate to your reply.
IF THE LOGS ARE LONG - please attach the notepad txt file using attach files.

NOTE PLEASE
I have to go offline NOW until very late.
If you can run that and post after you have run it I will check the results and post back, about 1100 hrs tomorrow.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

I didnt get an option for basic repair


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have looked at those logs from AdwCleaner, as far as I can see there is nothing to account for the problem

Are you still gettings the crashes with BSOD - uncorrectable hardware error please.
IF SO we will proceed to examine more deeply many aspects of your system, I will send you a collection app which will automatically collect that data for you.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Yes I am still getting the crashes


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Attached to this message is a zipped file
Download that attachment and save it to your desktop, it will appear as a yellow folder, with a zip down it and titled V2 Collector log.
right click it and click extract all
it will offer to extract to the desktop
accept that
when you have the extracted file on the desktop it will be a yellow folder V2 collector log, without the zip mark
Now close all open apps, browsers etc, so that you have just the desktop
right click that yellow folder and click open
NOW double click on the shortcut in the open folder window that is named log collector.
Simply then sit back and follow the instructions on the screen
the first one will be to click enter

When it has completed it will tell you where the folder of results is located.
It will then say type exit to close.
*NOTE please*
Used with the kind permission of Brink - Admin of WindowsTenForums
https://www.tenforums.com/members/brink.html

*DO NOT try and open that zipped folder of results please, simply attach it to your reply*
I can assure you that there is no confidential data collected and that it is perfectly safe.
The only reason I advise you not to open it, is that if you click on the wrong item, in the results, you MAY extract a considerable amount of data to your drive.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Sorry for my late response, i was not home for a day, but im back now. I believe this is what the program gave me.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you
There is a quite tremendous amount if information there
I will look at it tonight and post any recommendations I have as soon as possible
I now have all four crash dumps - two on 14, one on 11 and one on 10 May

EDIT
It did not take too long to find the first error
Your system is encountering problems after sleep on resuming and the cause appears to be the Intel Wireless adapter
You have on that motherboard

*1 x Intel® I219-V Gigabit LAN controller*

*WIFI & BLUETOOTH*
*Intel® Wireless-AC 9560*

 
Supports 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac, MU-MIMO Rx, 2.4GHz/ 5GHz (160MHz) up to 1.73Gbps
 
Supports Bluetooth® 2.1, 2.1+EDR, 3.0, 4.0, 5
however according to the detail in the log you have sent on your last you are using the Intel Wireless NOT the Intel Gigabit LAN
connect hard wired to the modem/router and see if it still crashes please


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Alright perfect, just let me know


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

have done please see edit on last post


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Im not quite sure what you mean, Also I cannot connect my computer directly into the internet via cable because they are in seperate rooms


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Your computer is as you know connected to he internet via wireless using the Intel® Wireless-AC 9560
The logs appear to show that the connection is not proving reliable when the computer wakes from sleep
I did not know of course that the computer was in a separate room to the modem/router
The easiest way to test, if the wireless connection was causing a problem, would have been to connect hard wired by ethernet to the modem router.

Further examination of the power logs also show that numerous wake requests are being sent to the system, to awake from sleep.
Sometimes these wake requests are not being fulfilled and the computer is waking and then it appears, failing to deal with the request.

On Windows 10, normal shutdown, is not a complete shutdown, and the computer remains in a hybrid sleep state.

If you can connect hard wired due to the separation from the router. I recommend you try this.
When you shutdown do so this way

Open Start menu, select *Power* button.
Press and hold the *Shift* key on keyboard, while clicking on *Shut down*, and then release the *Shift* key to perform a full shutdown.

so that is right click microsoft icon left of taksbar
then hold mouse on shutdown or sign out
on sub menu to right
hold down shift key on keyboard and click shutdown.

BEFORE doing so, close all open apps and save any data held in ram, such as any docs etc, open and amended but not saved.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

I have now done this


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Let me know please if after shutting down, this way and then powering on again and using as usual, but then when you have finished your session of gaming or whatever, completely shutting down again - you still get crashes


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Yes I still got the crash


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
I will send you, so you can see the line I was going down, some excerpts from the logs.
Clearly although they raise concern they are NOT the cause of the crash
It maybe, subject to my further examination of the logs, that we are back to my earlier mention of the install in legacy BIOS and the processor you mentioned fitting, just before this problem occurred.

*To have it clear in my mind, was the reinstall of windows, done at the time of the processor change.?*

I am signing off it is now 0326 UK time

Do not be disheartened, I am still sure we will solve this, one way or the other.
In case you are not aware, this error BSOD of WHEA uncorrectable hardware error, is often one of the more diificult to solve
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...er/bug-check-0x124---whea-uncorrectable-error

As I have said before you are doing well and together I think we will crack it.

Back with you about 1900 hrs., give or take an hour or so, as of course this is just a hobby, and home life must come first.
Please answer that query regarding the re-install and its time period with the processor replacement
The log shows the installation date as
1/10/2020 6:18:34 PM
so that is a re-install sometime AFTER the processor change.
Do you know please if it was reinstalled at the time of the processor change and if so was that also in LEGACY mode.

Goodnight.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Yes, I had reinstalled the same processor on that date but the crashes were happening before that. I also loaded the computer in legacy mode as I was told it could help but the crashes were happening before this as well and I took the PC off legacy mode.

Also, please do not feel compelled to interrupt your daily life for this. I completely understand and I am more than happy and grateful for what you have been doing. I believe we can crack this as well. Thank you.

Goodnight.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I am a little late.
Thank you for your kind remarks
Having looked at the logs and us having run a basic Intel test on the processor I think we should make some checks on other hardware
We will start with a Windows memory Diagnostic, which as the name suggests test your ram in the windows atmosphere.
We will follow that with another tests of ram out side of windows

To commence the WMD test please follow this
Win key + R
type
mdsched

on the window that opens, click restart now and check for problems

NOTE please as on the caution on that window- close all open apps
SO do this before clicking on restart now
A window will open showing progress if the test and any detected problems
*PLEASE do not click on that screen the F1 for options.*

The test will run and when complete after 2 pass counts, the window will close and the computer will restart
IT WOULD HELP if you watched the test to see if errors are reported.

When you then sign in you should see in the notifications area, after a couple of minutes an active notification which when you click will show you the results.
You do NOT always receive this, some manner of bug in 10. We can get the results from event viewer but it is easier for you to watch them.

Please post the results.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

I did received a notification and it said no errors were reported. Also when i was watching it, it never reported a problem.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK 
Please run this test on ram
https://hcidesign.com/memtest/

Now this is a little complicated but you can crack it

You download the free version
Then you follow this 
https://hcidesign.com/memtest/manual.html

In there on he manual you will see that you open as many instances of that memtest as you have cores in your processor
and for you that is 8 cores so 8 instances of memtest
From the manual
*



How many instances of MemTest

Click to expand...

*


> : If you have a multi-core or multiprocessor machine you can make the memory test more effective by running multiple copies of MemTest at the same time. Start at least as many copies of MemTest as you have cores and then divide the amount of RAM to test between them equally


Now you find how much free ram you have - unused ram, as you test that amount, and the test will swap between ram, if you test all ram, it will take hours and hours.

*



How much RAM to test:

Click to expand...

*


> Only test the amount of RAM that is unused,


So to find the unused ram amount you - have 24GB in total

GO to resource monitor
type resource monitor in the search bar on the taskbar
click above to open
and on the memory tab it will tell you free ram
Divide that by 8 as you will have 8 instances of the memtest open and enter the amount in each box it does not have to be exact

Then click start testing on each, it will test not only the actual ram sticks but ram in the gpu and aspects of the processor 
You will see the percentage rate and if errors are found.
In all cases if MemTest finds an error it will stop and report it to you.

BEFORE commencing CLOSE all apps except of course the memtest windows 
Wait for each window to report 100%
If no errors we could presume all is OK
If there are no errors run again and this time wait for 200%
That will be good enough.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

It says 18777mb avalible but 7000 free. Witch do I go with. It didnt let me screen shot without showing notifications


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

900MB in each x 8 = 7200MB


> : If you have a multi-core or multiprocessor machine you can make the memory test more effective by running multiple copies of MemTest at the same time. Start at least as many copies of MemTest as you have cores and then divide the amount of RAM to test between them equally


*



How much RAM to test:

Click to expand...

*


> Only test the amount of RAM that is unused,


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Alright this is what I got


----------



## Blu_86 (Aug 8, 2014)

Looked though your logs for errors for a minute










Try disabling MS game bar, and also running STEAM in windows 8 compatibility mode just see what happens also make sure you try different AMD driver for your RX 580. I see also you have 24GB of system memory so I would guess that its 2x4 +2x8 - not sure if the kits are *matched* but ... if they have different *default* voltage (example one kit is ddr4 3200 @ 1.35v and the other is ddr4 2800 @ 1.2v) there could be an issue with your system trying to figure out how to run both kits. Since you also have general stability issues even in chrome that would lead to an overall stability issue where you may need to set one or two voltages manually.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Blu_86
It is three x 8GB so there is one matched pair and one single dim populated
I think the stick in channel 1B is AData

Location : ChannelA-DIMM1
BankLabel : BANK 1
Manufacturer : 859B
MemoryType : DDR4
FormFactor : DIMM
Capacity : 8GB
Speed : 2400
Serial : E1BC3100
PartNumber : BLS8G4D26BFSEK.8FD
ECC : False
TypeDetail : {Synchronous}

Location : ChannelB-DIMM0
BankLabel : BANK 2
Manufacturer : 04CB
MemoryType : DDR4
FormFactor : DIMM
Capacity : 8GB
Speed : 2400
Serial : 199A0000
PartNumber : DDR4 2400 2OZ
ECC : False
TypeDetail : {Synchronous}

Location : ChannelB-DIMM1
BankLabel : BANK 3
Manufacturer : 859B
MemoryType : DDR4
FormFactor : DIMM
Capacity : 8GB
Speed : 2400
Serial : E1BC3262
PartNumber : BLS8G4D26BFSEK.8FD
ECC : False
TypeDetail : {Synchronous}

*Problem122*
My colleague raises a possible source of the problem, I had seen the three sticks from the logs and it is always best to run that motherboard with MATCHED ram, that is you buy the ram as a kit, so that get exactly matched sticks by way of chips - layout of them, timings, latency etc.
*Try taking out the one stick that is I think the AData*
leaving in the two CRUCIAL sticks.
*As you said earlier you added ram, so presumably this stick of AData when you changed the processor as well, it MAY indeed be this stick of ram, not faulty as such, as we have tested that, but as my colleague says, mismatched to the system.*

PUT one of those in DIMMA2 and one in DIMMB2
Counting from your processor that is the second and last slot
see your motherboard manual page 28

I have already sent you the link for your board - here it is again in case you need to refer to it
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MPG-Z390-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AC#down-manual

THIS IS the crucial ram - you have
16384 MB
Type Dual Channel (128 bit) DDR4-SDRAM
Frequency 1665.7 MHz (DDR4-3332) - Ratio 3:50
Timings 16-20-20-38-76-1
Crucial Technology 8192 MB (DDR4-2662) - XMP 2.0 - P/N: BLS8G4D26BFSEK.8FD

*If this solves it, I will be very pleased for you and grateful to my colleague for raising the issue.
I will be kicking myself for not remembering that I had seen the three sticks a lot earlier in the topic, but forgot to tell you to take the odd single stick of Adata out.*


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

I took out the ram in question and now my PC won't start up, I tried putting it back it but it still would not start up. All ram are firmly in place. Also I cannot change steam to run from Windows 8 comparability mode because there is no Windows 10 one. I do not understand the other things mentioned.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Sorry you have confused me. You say



Problem122 said:


> Also I cannot change steam to run from Windows 8 comparability mode because there is no Windows 10 one.


However the other member said



Blu_86 said:


> Try disabling MS game bar, *and also running STEAM in windows 8 compatibility mode*


Try running it IN 8 compatibility mode.
I cannot comment on it, as I have no knowledge of Steam, but I have not seen any reports of it being incompatible with 10, and understand that changes were made to Steam by Valve to cater for its use on 10 and latterly I understand because of a recently discovered security hole in Steam

2. RAM
On that motherboard there are
EZ debug LEDS and a RAM LED
see page 43 of your manual

ARE YOU 100% sure that you have the two Crucial sticks in DIMM slots as described by me on my last and that you have inserted the stick in 
Always insert memory modules in the DIMMA2 slot first.
and then DIMM B2.

If you are not, power down, disconnect power cord of course, hold down power button for 20 seconds to discharge any remaining charge from circuits, take them out, by releasing clips both ends, and holding only edges of ram sticks not the chips, due to static risk.
Insert one stick A2 making sure stick is fully inserted by pushing in from the top edge, gently along its length, clips should automatically drop back into slots.
Repeat with B2 and then reconnect power and boot
Leave case open so that you can see leds as described.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

My apologies, I had mis read. Also I have done as you asked and I am still comming to that blue screen I sent a picture of.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What LEDS are showing please


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

The ones above DIMMA2 and DIMMB2


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do appreciate it is a silly question, but I take it you closed all those memtest windows/ or stopped each of the eight tests, you posted at 0357hrs, before proceeding with anything.


> MemTest will report any errors that it finds as soon as it finds them, so if you do not see any error messages then all testing so far has been successful. Once you start testing MemTest will continue to test your RAM until you tell it to stop, or quit.


It should not make a difference to the situation, although of course you did not want to leave them running, once it had reported no errors as on your screenshot.

Is the ram showing in BIOS setup
If so and it is showing correctly come out of BIOS
power on and when you get to the blue screen
press RESET button on tower
NOT the power off large button


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Yes I did close out the memtests and the ram is showing up in the bios. I clicked the reset button and the problem still persists, I'm stuck on this blue screen


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Leave just the ONE stick in DIMM A2 the second slot from the processor
take the other one out.

I know we have been at this a long time, but bear with it, I realise how terribly upset you must be.
It is certainly nothing that was done before the ram issue.

As you know all was working OK apart from the existing problem of the crashes.

If that does not work - the one stick on A2, we will have to try a boot from another device.
This will eliminate a ram problem and then we will be left with a Windows problem.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I know it seems a rather silly question but on that blue screen you have I take it clicked on EXIT and continue to Windows 10.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Yes, it just takes me right back to the blue screen.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you tried my suggestion in post 71.
I know you are working hard at this, but please try and answer all points, it saves us both time.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Yes I have tried it and it did not work. And its quite alright.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi
Presuming it is not yet fixed to boot and load windows 
go to setup and see what is the boot device 
check that it is the hard drive 
If it is

Make yourself a windows 10 install media on usb as here

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

follow procedure on he link above - as below


> Follow these steps to create


installation media (USB flash drive or DVD) you can use to install a new copy of Windows 10, perform a clean installation, or reinstall Windows 10.

You are NOT going to use it to install, you are going to see if the computer will boot from that, it may be necessary to set usb as boot device in BIOS or use 
Press F11 key during the computer POST (Power-On Self Test) to get into Boot
Menu.
Select the Windows® 10 installation disc/USB from the Boot Menu.
for one time boot device,

If the computer boots from that install media then the ram is not the problem but windows.

Post back please when you have the USB made, obviously you will have to make it on another computer, and then I can guide you further.
Sorry I am late - had a rather trying day.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

I don't mind your lateness, and great idea, it was the boot device, I am loaded into the computer and I have my two sticks of ram in.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
I just cannot understand how the boot device changed, by only changing the ram.
Please confirm once more for me that the two sticks now in the computer are the Crucial sticks and that they are in the slots I advised, or rather I should say that your motherboard manual advised.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Yes they are where you asked an I do not know either.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
So the 1000$ question is - does it still crash


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to go
I am up early tomorrow and it is now 0100 Uk time
I expect to be back online 1400 as weather looks adverse for my task I have outside.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Alright, and yes it still crashes


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi
That processor has integrated graphics
https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...9900k-processor-16m-cache-up-to-5-00-ghz.html
UHD 630
The motherboard has two graphic ports on the I/O plate
1x HDMI™ port 1.4, supports a maximum resolution of
[email protected]
1x DisplayPort port 1.2, supports a maximum resolution of
[email protected]

your present graphics the RX580 will be connected to the monitor lower down the rear of the case.
Disconnect from there, after shutting down of course and reconnect to the I/O plate graphics

You may have to enter setup of firmware to configure integrated graphics as primary display 
Initiate Graphic Adapter [PEG]
Selects a graphics device as the primary boot device.
*[IGD] Integrated Graphics Display.*
[PEG] PCI-Express Graphics Device.

See if still crashes.
If it does, open case
take usual precuations re static
disconnect power to card and remove card.

reconnect power etc.
Test again for crashes.

This will eliminate the RX580 as the cause of the crashes , both from the aspect of the card itself and from the driver aspect for the card


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Im not sure if I did it right but I ended up getting a video_tfr_failure after many black screens, then when my computer rebooted I tried again and I got WHEA_UNNCORRECTABLE_ERROR again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you mean TDR as against TFR

That MAY tend to suggest that the issue is the processor, as the integrated graphics are of course - the processor.
On msconfig select boot tab, then advanced options
Are Number of processors OR Maximum Memory - boxes checked with a value entered.
That is type in search on taskbar
msconfig
open it when it appears above and then click bbot tab
then advanced button.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Yes I do mean TDR, an no the boxes are not checked.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
It is time to move to a more intensive test

THIS is a little involved, and it is vital that you watch the results all the time.
FAILURE to do so, could result in damage to your CPU
If you follow the advice carefully it is SAFE.

Please note that I cannot guarantee the safety of running this program, on your computer, all it takes is for you to leave it for just minutes and you could return to find it has shutdown and will not boot.
That risk is SMALL but it does exist.
So the choice must be yours.

I do not mean to scare you, but it would be wrong of me not to warn you.

1. RETURN the graphics to the card connection
If you set BIOS to run the integrated graphics as the primary display reset them to the card.
If of course you took the card out - then put it back before the BIOS setting.

2. Download Speedfan
http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

run the software and check it is showing CPU temperatures.

2. Go here and download Prime95 from the link
https://www.mersenne.org/download/#stresstest 
windows 64 bit top download 

*I**MPORTANT*
*GO HERE and read it carefully please before starting PRIME*
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/16474-prime95-stress-test-your-cpu.html

Please run the first option Small FFTs ram not tested.
NOTE IT RUNS UNTIL YOU STOP IT.
Keep your eye on the temps, as warned on the link above from tenforums, (I also work on that site.) and as mentioned by me above.
Set Prime to run the test shown on the link

Finally for this post - as I said Please do read first, run and watch as I said.
There is no rush to run the software we are on post 87. 
Follow as above and you will be OK


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Do I run the smallest FFTs or the small FFTs? Also how long do I run it for?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

how long - as on the link I sent please - highlighted in *BLUE* on the note at the top of the guide.
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/16474-prime95-stress-test-your-cpu.html


> Run *Prime95* for up to three hours, unless *errors occur sooner*. Depending on temperatures feel fee to run the test for longer to thoroughly test overclock or system stability.


If it finds errors before then it is no use continuing
If it does not find errors and KEEPING a close eye on temps - as above two to three hours.
Therefore perhaps not NOW depending on the time in your part of the world

I did not know there were smallest and small - the one that fits as on the link please.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

I ran the program for about 2 hours and nothing happened. Should I continue or try again?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Problem122 said:


> I ran the program for about 2 hours and nothing happened


I am uncertain what you mean.
Do you mean nothing appeared on the screen, as illustrated on the link I sent you and then repeated on post 89
OR do you mean that did show, but it did not report any errors.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

It did show and no errors were reported


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please run Furmark GPU stress test
from this guide at Sysnative - I also work on that site.
https://www.sysnative.com/forums/threads/furmark-display-card-stress-test.3907/

Seth the time to the shown 1200000 ms which is 20 minutes

BE CAREFUL - as warned on the link keep you eye on the temps.
RUN IT for 20 MINUTES please
If the temps rise above 85C stop the test.

Set temp alarm at 85

Your card 
is an MSI RX580

keep your eye on temps
Set as shown on link from Sysnative


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

I did the test for 20 minutes. What do I do next?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please make your replies more explanative.



Problem122 said:


> I did the test for 20 minutes. What do I do next?


It saves me asking - was all within parameters, did artifacts appear on screen - break up.
Did temperature rise significantly even if not above warning level.

Unfortunately I am offline from now, as it is 0312, and I have not been online except for the last few minutes since your reply at 10.54pm.
I will not be back until Tuesday late evening.

*HOWEVER please see the link below for a repair install of 10 *I consider this to be the next step in trying to solve the problem.

Download the media Creation tool from the Microsoft link - here, 
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
and run to save an ISO file on your desktop.
the instructions for creating the ISO are on the link above under the heading 
*Using the tool to create installation media (*USB flash drive, DVD*, or ISO file) to install Windows 10 on a different PC (click to show more or less information)*

The main guide is on the link BELOW that - from ten forums.
Go here and follow this procedure for a repair install of 10

https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/16397-repair-install-windows-10-place-upgrade.html

Take your time and read the above link carefully please.
You follow that procedure and on mounted ISO you click
setup
that commences the repair install.

DO NOT PROCEED with that if the FURMARK test produced ANY adverse results, as per my opening remakrs please on this post.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Everything appeared on screen but I overheated and had to try again a couple times.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have posted instructions for your next step, on my last post
However do not proceed with that until I have chance to examine with you what this overheating was 
Sorry I cannot stay ON now
I have an early start at 0800


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi I am back online, as I thought I would be - late Tuesday evening
Please describe the overheat situation and what happened when you the ran it


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Problem122
I think you have seen my last post - 98
Are you still proceeding with the topic please
OR have you solved the problem.
After such an amount of work, on both our parts, a reply would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

My apologies for lack of response, I have been trying to find a hard drive to use because I do not have one of my own to use.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Problem122 said:


> I have been trying to find a hard drive to use because I do not have one of my own to use.


You do not need a drive, you are creating the ISO and from there carrying out a repair install
However as I asked wat please was the full circumstances of the overheat situation


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

I see, I will do it later today then, also it won't delete anything right?

My screen would go completely black and I would have to shut off the computer for the screen to come back.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

Alright, For starters I apologise for my absence, I am still in school so I had to finish up the school year so I was quite occupied. I am finished now and I am ready to continue problem solving if you are aswell.

I have done as you asked and finished the windows download.

I dont know if this information is of use, but everytime I re-install windows I have a problem with my DirectX and my vc-redist. I always have to reinstall them or els none of my games work.


----------



## Problem122 (May 14, 2020)

I decided to replace my processor and my problem was solved, thank you for all your help!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Pleased it is sorted
As I said on post 40


Macboatmaster said:


> 1. That to me sounds very suspicious, *as I mentioned sometime ago that the error on the BSOD appears to refer to the processor.*


Mark your topic solved please, click mark solved on your opening post


----------

